# Solved: snd-hda-intel not making sound...

## chix4mat

Hi all: 

I just finished setting up a fresh Gentoo install that I'll be using for the sake of benchmarking, and the last problem I can't seem to fix is with the audio. The on-board audio chip is Intel's HD offering, so I've been using snd-hda-intel, as I have on other motherboards. I am able to 'alsaconf' and select the card without issue and error, and 'alsamixer' also shows the entire gamut of volume controls. I've also booted up with a live CD of another distro and the audio worked fine. 

The problem I have is that no audio will play, in any application. Kmix, when loaded, shows absolutely no cards as being installed, despite alsamixer showing me everything correctly. 

Here's my make.conf, if it makes any difference: 

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

USE="X alsa arts dbus dvd ffmpeg flac gtk hal kde mp3 ncurses opengl qt3 truetype win32codecs"
```

I've tried to use both kernel ALSA modules and also the latest ones from the official site. I am not sure what other information I should add here, but can if needed. 

Thanks in advance for any help!

----------

## RemcoNL

I have the same onboard soundcard, and just found out it does not work when I upgrade my kernel from 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 to linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 ... I could not find the reason, so I've downgraded my kernel again, which fixed it...

Still looking for a real solution though.

In addition, my PC-speaker does not work anymore...

----------

## jcat

RemcoNL:

There is a "gotcha" with 2.6.25 and snd-hda-intel.  I had no sound when I upgraded, then eventually realised that I had to un-mute the Surround  channel, and my laptop started making noises again  :Smile: 

chix4mat:

Stupid question, but have you added yourself to the audio group?

```
gpasswd -a <username> audio 
```

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## chix4mat

 *jcat wrote:*   

> Stupid question, but have you added yourself to the audio group?
> 
> ```
> gpasswd -a <username> audio 
> ```
> ...

 

Stupid questions are fine when you are dealing with an idiot. That was EXACTLY my problem... not sure how that solution didn't even come to mind, especially after the hours-worth of trouble-shooting. 

Thanks a ton, I really appreciate it!

----------

## DaggyStyle

please add solved to the title.

----------

## jcat

 *chix4mat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thanks a ton, I really appreciate it!

 

Hehe, no problem    :Smile: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## RemcoNL

 *jcat wrote:*   

> RemcoNL:
> 
> There is a "gotcha" with 2.6.25 and snd-hda-intel.  I had no sound when I upgraded, then eventually realised that I had to un-mute the Surround  channel, and my laptop started making noises again 

 

Thanks! Strange "feature"... took me 2 months to find time to retry, and now it works  :Smile: 

----------

## jcat

That's good to hear.

No pun intended!   :Wink: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## RemcoNL

BTW, is there any way to keep it unmuted after reboot?

I used to set my volume at boot with umix (commandline), but that does not work anymore either...

----------

## jcat

My mixer retains it's values on boot.  I thought that the alsa daemon saved the mixer state when it stops, is your's not staying set?

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## RemcoNL

/etc/init.d/alsasound stop

==> Kills all my xterms and KDE-menu's... Last reboot it did not restore its sound...

----------

## jcat

Check 

```
/etc/conf.d/alsasound
```

Make sure

```
# RESTORE_ON_START:

# Do you want to restore your mixer settings?  If not, your cards will be

# muted.

# no - Do not restore state

# yes - Restore state

RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

# SAVE_ON_STOP:

# Do you want to save changes made to your mixer volumes when alsasound

# stops? 

# no - Do not save state

# yes - Save state

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"
```

are set correctly

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## RemcoNL

They are set correctly.

----------

## jcat

What's your set-up?  Are you using kernel alsa support, and if so which kernel are you using now?

What version of alsa-utils etc?

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## RemcoNL

 *jcat wrote:*   

> What's your set-up?  Are you using kernel alsa support, and if so which kernel are you using now?
> 
> What version of alsa-utils etc?
> 
> Cheers,
> ...

 

I am using kernel 2.6.26.5 (from kernel.org). Before this, I was using the Gentoo kernel. Everything except for my videocard is included in the kernel, alsa-utils version 1.0.16. I could try 1.0.17, but since the kernelupdate broke it I doubt it will work.

Now I just turn on the volume manually after boot...

----------

## jcat

Hmm, well since you're not using gentoo-soures you can't file a bug    :Wink: 

However, I believe you can script it using 

```
amixer
```

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## BrummieJim

Cheers, thanks, I'd have never thought of that one!

----------

## RemcoNL

 *RemcoNL wrote:*   

> /etc/init.d/alsasound stop
> 
> ==> Kills all my xterms and KDE-menu's... Last reboot it did not restore its sound...

 

Long story: I used to have "multiseat X" (2 monitors/keyboards/mouses on one computer for 2 users), with some strange behaviour at boot (monitor scrolling to the right 2 times: CTRL-ALT-Backspace, and then everything works fine).

Now I bought a laptop, tossed out one monitor, and reconfigured my X to the usual settings. And I did a "/etc/init.d/alsasound stop" from console.

Now I can boot again without starting X, and my sound works just fine! Until I log on via gdm or kdm into kde, then my sound is muted again...

Even when I '/etc/init.d/alsasound stop', then edit its configfile to not save anymore when being stopped, it does not help... The moment kde starts, my sound gets muted!

In short:

Gnome works fine.

But I use KDE, and KDE mutes my sounds (only since the kernel upgrade!)...

----------

